# Winamp 5 - aktuellen track auslesen!



## growth (11. März 2004)

hi leute! kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den aktuellen track aus winamp 5 auslese, und dann in eine variable in meinem programm speichere? mfg moloch


----------



## thekorn (11. März 2004)

*div. Möglichkeiten*

Hallo,
also meines Wissens gibt es dafür genau zwei Möglichkeiten:

Zunächst einmal könntest du die Tatsache ausnutzen, dass in der "caption"-Eigenschaft des Winamp-Fensters immer der Name des aktuellen Titels angezeigt wird. Du benötigst also folgende API-Funktionen: "FindWindow" und  "GetWindowText" (am besten mal Googln).

Außerden gibt es glaube ich die Möglichkeit direkt über API auf Winamp zuzugreifen (Winamp-API)

gruß
thekorn


----------



## thekorn (11. März 2004)

*Beispiel*

habe mal den Code für meinen ersten Vorschlag erstellt:

```
Private Declare Function FindWindow Lib "User32" Alias "FindWindowA" (ByVal lpClassName As String, ByVal lpWindowName As String) As Long
Private Declare Function GetWindowTextLength Lib "User32" Alias "GetWindowTextLengthA" (ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long
Private Declare Function GetWindowText Lib "User32" Alias "GetWindowTextA" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal lpString As String, ByVal cch As Long) As Long


Public Sub winamp()
Dim p_laenge As Long, p As String
Dim hwndWinamp As Long
Dim text1, text2 As String


hwndWinamp = FindWindow("Winamp v1.x", vbNullString)
p_laenge = GetWindowTextLength(hwndWinamp) + 1
p = Space(p_laenge)
p_laenge = GetWindowText(hwndWinamp, p, p_laenge)
text1 = Left$(p$, p_laenge)
Debug.Print text1
text2 = Replace(text1, "- Winamp", vbNullString)
Debug.Print text2
End Sub
```

Das Problem liegt auf der Hand: es wird nur der Interpret und der Titel ausgegeben (TAG-Info) nicht etwa der Dateiname. dies dürfte nur über winamp-api gehen.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## thekorn (12. März 2004)

Vielleicht hilf dir dieser Link weiter:

http://www.pretentiousname.com/gen_scripting/ 

Hiermit kannst du den Dateinamen und vieles mehr auslesen.

gruß

thekorn


----------



## knallfroschXXL (14. März 2004)

Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage offen: Klappt das auch mit winamp 5

nochwas: kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie ich an die Bass-Anzeige in winamp 5 rankomme? würde gerne nen VU-meter übern LPT damit realisieren... Danke schon mal für die Ausführliche beschreibung...


----------

